# my dog's just started barking at me



## Casey91 (Oct 2, 2012)

We adopted our labrador cross lurcher from a rescue 5 months ago. He will be 2 years old next month. So far he has been the most gentle and obedient dog, recalls have been brilliant. He is very friendly with people and dogs, always wagging his tail. He hasn't been neutered yet and scheduled for next month. The rescue didn't neuter him.

He hasn't barked since we adopted him, but the last 2 days he stared at us and let out a loud woof, sounded quite angry. Me and my gf couldn't believe it as we have never heard him bark. He did it again today while he came home from a long walk, then tried to get on top of my gf and attempted to nip her hand.

He has always seen me as the leader of the pack, he's our first dog. I'm thinking that he's becoming adolescent and challenging me now? His behaviour has certainly changed within the last 2 days.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

What do you do when he does this? Dogs VERY quickly learn that barking gets them attention of some sort or another. Nip it in the bud by ignoring the behaviour completely- or if he is jumping at your gf, calmly take him by the collar and remove him from the room for 5 mins, only let him out when he is calm and quiet- repeat every time he displays this behaviour.

PS: your dog does not see you are his "pack" leader- your not a dog! He needs to see you as someone who provides good stuff, and can take said good stuff away if he does not behave appropriately!


----------



## Casey91 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the helpful reply. When he barks we try to identify whether he needs something or if it's attention seeking. We're only just getting used to him barking, as he has only just started. But corrected him with a firm no when he tried to jump on my gf and ignored him after that. He started to whine after that :laugh:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

It doesn't matter if he needs something or not- barking is not the appropriate way of letting you know- unless totally desperate for a pee I guess! 

Mine was similar (used to launch at you and use his teeth whilst barking- yes he was a nightmare!!)- and if they like to be with you- removing from the room is really effective


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

Dogs bark for all kinds of reasons, to get your attention, a warning, excitement i.e "play with me". 

It is not a bad thing, you have only had him 5 months so hes most likely only just started to feel truly settled and feels able to express himself more. If he barks then just ignore and try to identify why he is barking. 

I would tell him off as such as you dont know hes doing it aggressively or for a bad reason, hes communicating with you so you need to try and find out why, but i wouldnt tell him off for it.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Five months is still not very long, and what you could be seeing is the end of the 'honeymoon' period 

I'd say it took three months for my rescue Lab to even start relaxing a tiny bit.

I think either your boy is trying to tell you something OR he may be testing the boundaries.

My dog barks at me sometimes and, having had him for two years now, I can usually work out what type of bark it is. Sometimes it's an indignant bark, which means he wants attention, or has done something and is waiting for his reward (i.e. drop a leaf from his mouth, which is a 'let go' and gets a treat when he does it )

If however your dog is barking because he's demanding something, then a calm but firm 'enough' or 'stop' or 'quiet' may be needed from you 


Do make sure that your dog is not in pain or discomfort. Or could he be hungry...? Just a thought.


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't interact with him at all. Ignore him and step out of the room, closing the door behind you- only needs to be for about 20 seconds. If he barks when you go back into the room, remove yourself again- barking=fun person goes away. If this behaviour goes unacknowledged and unrewarded it should stop.


----------

